# 2 Tabellen verschachteln + cellspacing 1



## MastaDaDesasta (6. April 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem: 

Ich brauch für das Layout meiner Website eine Verschachtelung von 2 Tabellen... dabei soll die innere mithilfe von cellspacing=1 dünne rahmenlinien erzeugt werden. Wenn ich aber diese Tabelle (mit dünnen linien) in eine andere reinsetze (2 ineinander) erscheinen bei der inneren Tabelle oben und rechts dickere Linien als unten und links:

Als Beispiel:

```
<html>  
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body BGColor="#333333" Text="#cccccc">
<table Width="95%">
<tr>
<td Width="15%">
	<table Width="100%" BGColor="#000000" CellSpacing="1">
	<td BGColor="#000066">
	1
	</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
</td>
<td Width="85%">
	<table Width="100%" BGColor="#000000" CellSpacing="1">
	<td BGColor="#000066">
	2
	</td>
	</tr>
	</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


Wenn man sich das mal anschaut und auf die Linien der Tabellen achtet fällt einem auf was ich meine



Gruss MastaDaDesasta


----------



## xxenon (6. April 2004)

also ich kann dir nicht sagen woher dieser unschöne effekt kommt, aber ich wüsste nicht was man dagegen tun kann...  

um dich noch weiter zu verwirren:

mach von der site mal einen screenshot, öffne den in irgendeinem programm (zb. paint) und vergleich die dicken der einzelnen linien...
du wirst feststellen dass die alle gleich dick sind ^^

kA wieso, aber mach dich deshalb nicht fertig. wenn die site mal mit contents aufgefüllt ist, fällts keinem mehr auf.

regards...


----------



## Shaddow (6. April 2004)

bei dem obigen code dürfte gar kein rahmen zu sehen sein, weil border null ist


----------



## xxenon (6. April 2004)

@ Shaddow

das mit dem cellspacing hast  du auch noch nicht so ganz kapiert oder? ^^


regards...


----------



## Shaddow (6. April 2004)

upala. naja kann ja jedem mal passieren


----------



## xollo (7. April 2004)

Hi,
ich denke mal xxenon hat recht, die Linien sind gleich stark.
Es ist nur eine optische Täuschung.
Du brauchst nur mal den Tabellenhintergrund auf z.B. Rot setzen dann wirst du es sehen.

gruß xollo


----------



## MastaDaDesasta (7. April 2004)

hast recht *g* na dann problem gelöst ich nehme andere Farben ;-)

Danke
Gruss MastaDaDesasta


----------

